# DPP11 550w startet nicht mehr



## frozenvein (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo BeQuiet!- Team,
In den kommenden Tagen werdet ihr von mir eine Retoure erhalten vom oben genannten NT.
Ich habe das NT am 09.09.15 von alternate bekommen.
Benutzt hab ich das NT mit den Komponenten aus meiner Signatur.
Die maximalbelastung war eigentlich nur mit Benches möglich, weil ich sonst die Graka @stock nutze und die Cpu wie in der Sig. Dort allerdings lief alles wie geschmiert.
Gestern hab ich mir dann im Steamstore die beiden Metro-Teile mal zugelegt, weil ich für 7,50€ für beide einfach nicht widerstehen konnte.
Heute hab ich dann kurzerhand Metro 2033 Redux mal angezockt und nach ca 3 h Spielzeit geht der Rechner einfach aus und nicht wieder an.
Also hab ich alle kabel und anschlüsse gezogen und nur das MB angeklemmt, aber nichts passierte.
Also hab ich ein altes Testnetzteil aus dem Keller geholt, MB angeschlossen und Bootvorgang wurde gestartet.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich einer der ersten hier in Deutschland war, die das schmucke NT in händen halten durften, allerdings hab ich mir etwas mehr Spaß damit erhofft.

Entschuldigt bitte meine Groß- und Kleinschreibung, allerdings tippe ich das hier grade auf meinem Handy, weil mein Rechner ja nicht geht und meine Frau meinen 2t- Rechner belagert.


Ich hoffe, dass das nur ein Einzelfall ist, insofern fände ich es auch nicht schlimm.

MfG frozenvein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Oktober 2015)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Heute hab ich dann kurzerhand Metro 2033 Redux mal angezockt und nach ca 3 h Spielzeit geht der Rechner einfach aus und nicht wieder an.



Funktioniert es denn an einem anderen Rechner?


----------



## frozenvein (19. Oktober 2015)

Nope funzt nirgends mehr


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2015)

War dann wohl einfach ein Montagsgerät. Kann ja bei jedem Hersteller passieren.


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Oktober 2015)

Be quiet! hat eigendlich einen sehr guten Support, vor allem bei dem DPP Netzteilen.
Schreib einfach eine email an Alternate/be quiet! 

(oder be quiet selbst melde sich hier  )


----------



## frozenvein (19. Oktober 2015)

Das nt liegt ja schon im dhl shop also soweit bin ich schon xD


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Oktober 2015)

Mal so eine kleine Frage am Rande, warum kaufst du dir eigentlich so ein teueres Netzteil, was unter anderem durch seinen tollen Support aus der Masse sticht und nutzt ihn dann nicht?

Ich mein du hast einen Express Austauschservice im ersten Jahr.
Da sollte dann ein Post/Paketbote zu dir kommen, dir ein Austauschgerät übergeben und du händigst ihm das defekte Gerät aus und das meistens sogar innerhalb 48 Stunden.
Ich mein, dafür hat man doch auch viel Geld gezahlt, da sollte man das doch auch nutzen.


----------



## frozenvein (19. Oktober 2015)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Mal so eine kleine Frage am Rande, warum kaufst du dir eigentlich so ein teueres Netzteil, was unter anderem durch seinen tollen Support aus der Masse sticht und nutzt ihn dann nicht?
> 
> Ich mein du hast einen Express Austauschservice im ersten Jahr.
> Da sollte dann ein Post/Paketbote zu dir kommen, dir ein Austauschgerät übergeben und du händigst ihm das defekte Gerät aus und das meistens sogar innerhalb 48 Stunden.
> Ich mein, dafür hat man doch auch viel Geld gezahlt, da sollte man das doch auch nutzen.



Da hast du recht, jedoch hab ich da nicht mehr dran gedacht, hab mich erstmal drüber aufgeregt. Und ohne wirklich drüber nachzudenken war halt alternate die retoure schon gemeldet und das teil lag schon bei dhl xD


----------



## frozenvein (19. Oktober 2015)

Und jetzt könnt ich mir in den arsch beißen...


----------



## frozenvein (22. Oktober 2015)

So nun hab ich echt die Schnauze gestrichen voll...
Heute kam das neue NT, welches eigentlich für den 2t-Rechner gedacht ist, weil da noch ein altes CoolerMaster SilentPro drin werkelt.
Bestellt hatte ich ein StraightPower 10 mit 500w.
Ich dachte mir joar sollte eigentlich auch für ne 780 und i7 ohne OC reichen.
Also eingebaut und siehe da, da hat das DPP11 doch tatsächlich meine 780 mit in den Tot gerissen...
Alte GTX 570 ausm Schrank gekramt, eingebaut, siehe da: FUNZT!
Die GTX 780 wieder drin und siehe da: schwarzes bild bleibt und die Lüfter drehen auf Anschlag...
Hab beide PCIe slots getestet und selbiges ergebnis...
Also ich weis nicht wie sowas möglich ist, sollten nicht Schutzschaltungen vor allem in dem DPP geben, die sowas verhindern?


----------



## frozenvein (22. Oktober 2015)

Eine Antwort oder Stellungnahme seitens BeQuiet fände ich super!


----------

